# peanut butter : bulk



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking to make home made peanut butter . Since i've been told that its impossible to grow enough peanuts for peanut butter at home . I thought about the idea of buying in bulk to turn the peanuts into peanut butter . Grocery peanut butter is expensive . Any recommendation on blenders to be able to produce 48 quarts of peanut butter .


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

I will warn you homemade peanut butter will seperate some after being stored for very long so maybe smaller batches and keeping the nuts whole would be a better solution than doing one big batch.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

So what your saying is store what you don't use until needed. How should you store the peanuts until you need them ?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Peanuts don't store well, they go rancid quickly unless roasted and salted to preserve them. We do some peanuts as they do not grow well here. We do more walnut, filbert and hickory butters, keep better. We make small batches....James


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

I just check the whole seller of nuts . I was told that unsalted peanuts will store up to year in cool , dark place with air tight container .


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I store all my nuts in the freezer. I agree with just making batches of butter as you need them.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

We used to buy peanut butter by the bucketful, bring it home, and pack it into straight sided canning jars and freeze it. That way we always had some on hand. It freezes very well. A big bucketful (four or five gallons) would last us a year. Of course, this is when I had two small kids, and the ever-present large male one.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Horsey . Now if i can only figure out how many peppers i need convert to a pint powder


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Horseyrider said:


> We used to buy peanut butter by the bucketful, bring it home, and pack it into straight sided canning jars and freeze it. That way we always had some on hand. It freezes very well. A big bucketful (four or five gallons) would last us a year. Of course, this is when I had two small kids, and the ever-present large male one.


Freezing maybe a solution, never tried that. BUT storebought peanut butter has emulsifiers in it that keep it from seperating and I prefer to not have to goto a chemistry lab for ingredients for a peanut butter recipe.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

blooba said:


> Freezing maybe a solution, never tried that. BUT storebought peanut butter has emulsifiers in it that keep it from seperating and I prefer to not have to goto a chemistry lab for ingredients for a peanut butter recipe.


I share your dislike for the adulterated peanut butter. The peanut butter we got was nothing but peanuts and salt, organically grown. We got it through North Farm, if I remember right. It did separate, and stirring such a big bucket of PB was a challenge for strong arms, but it was worth it. And we had a good bucket with a tight lid left over for our troubles.

Now that I have a big KitchenAid, I tend to stir bulk peanut butter in that, in batches. It makes the job a whole lot easier. We haven't gotten more than a gallon or so at a time in years, though. Nowadays, we get our PB from the Mennonite grocery, where they grind whole roasted peanuts (no salt) while we watch. If it needs stirring by the time we get it home, it goes in the mixer. But usually that's not necessary, and it goes directly in to 1.5 pint jars and then the freezer.


----------



## semimoonman (Oct 31, 2012)

Horseyrider said:


> We got it through North Farm, if I remember right. It did separate, and stirring such a big bucket of PB was a challenge for strong arms, but it was worth it. And we had a good bucket with a tight lid left over for our troubles.


Wow, North Farm. I haven't heard that name in a long time. Didn't they go out of business a few years ago? When I was a kid, we used to get a bulk order for the neighborhood delivered to our house. That takes me back. Hundreds and hundreds of pounds of soy products sitting on the porch...


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

semimoonman said:


> Wow, North Farm. I haven't heard that name in a long time. Didn't they go out of business a few years ago? When I was a kid, we used to get a bulk order for the neighborhood delivered to our house. That takes me back. Hundreds and hundreds of pounds of soy products sitting on the porch...


 Yes, unfortunately they declared bankruptcy about ten years ago. They had the best cheeses, and the prices were fantastic. We were part of a natural foods co-op in my college years, and without them and North Farm, we would have starved. I can really empathize with your soy collection on the porch! :grin:


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Why can't you grow enough peanuts for peanut butter? We had friends in Mississippi that grew their own and made their own peanut butter. Of course, if you have a very small garden then it would be difficult to grow enough.


----------

